# Constipation and increased heart rate.



## filthydani (Feb 15, 2010)

Hello,I have been suffering from sever constipation since 2000, i am trying to use natural medicine and proper food to cure it but unfortunately i haven’t had much success, my heart rate increases a lot just after elimination, then it comes back to normal, dose anyone have similar effect? how come my heart rate increases suddenly only after i eliminate?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Sometimes a BM can effect the nerves that control things like heart rate and blood pressure (the vagus nerve for one).Are we taking a full blown tachycardia attack, or just a few beats a minute faster?If you are talking a lot faster then you should get that checked out. They may have you wear a monitor for a few days to see what is going on when the heart rate changes.


----------



## jackthekipper (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi there,this is my first time on here too !After years of opiate induced chronic constipation ( 240mgs morphine sulphate per day )and that old set like concrete feeling I decided that last week I would stop all the laxatives that I have been taking ( lactulose, movicol, bysacodil, syrup of figs, senna etc ) and a myriad of other remedies that really hadn't worked if at all and try something else.I had regularly been washing out with warm soapy water after about 5 - 6 days of food to remove the blocks of iron that were in my bowel as this was my only real way of getting things at the tail end moving and out. As you can imagine, sometimes this was taking up to 2 hours of holding water in and hobbling about ( cannot walk very well) and praying that my stools would empty and that I could feel some relief from the agony!Well, I had been getting a swimmy head and my heart would also race and generally a weak, jelly like feeling all over but not for very long, in fact the wierdest feeling when larger stools came out.I have very high blood pressure and wondered whether that might have something to do with all this ??All the best John


----------



## marilyn121 (Feb 18, 2009)

i am newto this and before i can talk about my problem i need to know how to get back in to this area to get an answer once i log out i can't find where i was at. can anyone help? thank you


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

When you log back in you can click your screen name to get to your profile and it will take you to your recent posts.Also once you log back in you can click "My Controls" and it shows you things you read recently.But if you read when you are logged out I would bookmark the pages with your web browser so you can find them while you are logged out.


----------



## stevek64 (Jun 8, 2010)

Yes, my heart rate may rise before, during or after a bowel movement. I have tachycardia and take atenolol to keep my heart rate normal. I have had Supra Ventricular Tachycardia triggered by eating. I also often see an increased rate for a while after eating.


----------



## neukoln (Jun 14, 2010)

That's a very clear sign of a magnesium deficiency. Your BP drops a little when you empty your bowels - normally imperceptibly (that's what gives folk the nice 'ahhhh' feeling after you've had a BM). But if you have low magnesium status it doesn't rise quickly enough (or it drops a bit lower than is comfortable) and you hence get the fluttering heart thing as your body tries to compensate by beating faster. Folk with constipation are almost always low in magnesium. Have a look here [Earth Clinic > Constipation > Magnesium] for testimonials from folk who've had their constipation resolved by magnesium. Or alternatively - do a Google search there's plenty of info out there about magnesium and constipation.N x


----------

